# Skid Steer Tire Chains marking up asphalt???



## hotsprings77 (Sep 8, 2003)

Need some help/imput. I am running chains on my Cat 262 skid steer. No traction without them, so forced to run chains. The chains are tearing up the asphalt, looks like they are only marking the surface and not putting groves in them. Any ways to avoid this problem. any suggestions would be great. The chains are only being run on the back tires. thanks, mark


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

A former CO member runs studded E range snow tires on their skid steer with great success. Being careful not turn to fast because of the softer sidewall they tell me they get great traction without the need for chains


----------



## PROPJCKEY (Nov 19, 2003)

how about some rubber "slip over" tracks so it is more like a dozer?! They sell like hotcakes around here and they prevent dry pavement "hop" when you turn.
-Jeff-


----------



## hotsprings77 (Sep 8, 2003)

thanks, for the suggestions. My skid steer came with the low profile tires and wheels, so I don't think I can run e rated truck tires. Lets say the asphalt is already scratched from turning with the skid steer, keep in mind this is at a condo complex, where they are in the process of building a few more units as we speak, the surface is already pretty messed up from heavy equipment moving around all day long. What would my responsibility be for the aspalt in the spring time?


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

Hotsprings77,
You should try taking the 22.5 dubs off and try using some smaller 16's with E rated studded snows. Or just use that money pit of a F-250 to plow those commerical accounts.

HAH


----------



## hotsprings77 (Sep 8, 2003)

jerky78, 

Do I know you? I heard you got one of those nice v-box sanding units for that nice F-250. You could haved saved money by putting a brand new blizzard plow on that 1999 dodge 2500. duhhhhh:crying:


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

Yup, and it's for sale as well Hiniker 8 foot V-box, I'll sell it for 2,200 dollars and will load it into you truck aswell.


----------

